# Smallest predatory fish



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I am trying to figure out which fish would be the best choice to eat everything in the tank that moves, wiggles, crawls, jumps or just flails around in the tank but stays under 3 inches long, preferably 2 inches. I have a lot of little worms, water fleas, copopods and what ever else in my tanks and if I decide to go with a fish I want one that will eat them all and I don't neccesarily have to feed anything until all of the THINGS are gone. It would help if it will leave snails alone, larger ones anyway so that I don't have to worry about tentacle or eye stalk nipping.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Penguin tetras and Congo tetras will almost eat anything else. Any small tetras are predatory in nature.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Dwarf puffer....


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

zebra danio


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I would second the zebra danio, but size is the tank?


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, I've got a pair of sparkling gouramis (3cm max) that kill off my shrimp at a fast rate much to my disliking.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

The-Wolf said:


> zebra danio


I guess eatting black worms and insect larva counts as a predatory fish...


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks like it is Danios again. I have neon tetras and they don't touch them at all. Dwarf puffer is definately out as I stated I have and want to keep my snails for the most part but the worst tank is my snail tank. It is insect larva and other smallish creatures I want gone so the smaller the fish the better. 

The tank is a 10 gallon with snails.


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

as the tank is only 10G forget the Zebra danios
however Dwarf danio _D.nigrofasciatus_ would be perfectly fine in there.


----------

